# Whoa! Shows being cancelled.



## Alan Sweet (Mar 13, 2020)

Due to the latest flu panic, I've had two shows cancelled. Not sure about a third. Flu season usually winds down in March-April time frame. Since this is not really as bad as the talking heads make it, I'm hoping the panic cools off by end of April.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2020)

The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo has been cancelled. Talk about affecting the lives of thousands of vendors!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2020)

It really is not that bad at all. But the ****** sheep just keep listening to the media. 
oh the sky is falling, the sky is falling....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 14, 2020)

Seems like most people are always looking for some thing to worry about. If they can't find somethin, they watch CNN.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

